# GuesswhatGuesswhatGuesswhat????



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

It's official. I am now a member of the American Maltese Association. Yay for me! I am so excited. I didn't even know a non-show breeder could be a member but I was wrong. I think I'm called a "fancier"! How cool is that. And all this time I've been calling myself a groupie. Anyway, I want to encourage everyone of y'all to apply for membership. There's an application process (you can get the forms on the AMA website), and you have to be sponsored by two AMA members who have been members for two years--in other words, I can't sponsor anyone. So let's get those applications in. I think it'd be great if we had a bunch of SM Fanciers!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
WTG Marti!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! How exciting! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033::chili: how exciting :chili:
Congrats "fancier" :wub:
are you going to National's Marti?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm wondering what is involved with being a 'fancier'? Do you have to be a breeder to join? I'm not a breeder just an pet parent with an only child Maltese boy. I'm curious soon I'll take a look at the info you gave.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Congratulations! I'm wondering what is involved with being a 'fancier'? Do you have to be a breeder to join? I'm not a breeder just an pet parent with an only child Maltese boy. I'm curious soon I'll take a look at the info you gave.


I'm not a breeder either, "fancier" is another word for "loves Maltese"!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I'm not a breeder either, "fancier" is another word for "loves Maltese"!


 
If that's the case then I qualify to join too! I :heart: Maltese!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's awesome news--congratulations:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Good for you, Marti!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats, who knew we could be fanciers? sounds so fancy.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::cheer:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

yeah Good for you and maltese too


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome! :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So very cool!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! You are the envy of all SM!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! Tell us, what are the perks, privileges and responsibilities of being a member of the organization?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::aktion033::thumbsup: You're a Maltese Fancier who makes Maltese...fancier too!! Congrats! So yes, what is the deal with being a member?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

mss said:


> Congratulations! Tell us, what are the perks, privileges and responsibilities of being a member of the organization?


Let me get back to you on that!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We always knew you were "fancy!":wub::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Marti, a HUGE CONGRATS to you. You will be a valuable asset to AMA for sure.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, Marti, how wonderful!!!

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

sherry said:


> We always knew you were "fancy!":wub::wub:


That sounds better than being a groupie, huh?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How exciting Marti!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mss said:


> Congratulations! Tell us, what are the perks, privileges and responsibilities of being a member of the organization?


Yes Marti, do tell!
I am curious at the least.


----------

